# ملابس داخلية روعة ، مشدات ، حمالات رضاعة



## أم أحمد $ (23 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتـــه

يوجــد لدينا ملابس داخلية روعة ، مشدات ، حمالات رضاعة ، بيجامات ، وشورتات 

بالإضافة لفساتين سهرة نواعم بألوان مميزة ورائعة بجميع المقاسات طويلة وقصيرة 

للبيع بالجملة وبالمفرد 

الأسعار خيااااااالية سيتم عرض الصور لاحقا لا تترددوا حتى لاتفوتكم الفرصة

أختكم أم أحمد


----------

